# Leveling A Trailer With Cement Blocks



## ppanzini (Apr 29, 2007)

Our seasonal site has a bit of a slant. I would like to set and level the trailer on cement blocks. Does anyone know how I'm best to go about this. The trailer is a 31RQS. Thank you.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I would start by driving up on blocking to get level side to side. Then build your pile of cement blocks on the rear corners topped with pressure treated wood to meet the frame when the trailer is level. Then use the tongue jack to get you just high enough to get similar stacks under the front corners and let the frame down to rest on those stacks. Additional stacks near the axles wouldn't hurt either. Use shim shingles if you need to for fine tuning the stack height.
Bob


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

One think to keep in mind is that Keystone advises against using the the corner jacks to raise the camper. If I remember correctly, they don't want to subject the frame to twisting or bending by supporting it only in the corners. If you will need to support it with blocks, don't just do it in the corners. I may be wrong with my thinking, but I'm sure others will chime in soon. You may want to redirect this question to Team Challenger at Keystone @ 1-866-273-1456.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Probably more information is needed. Do you want to level and set on cement blocks as a kind of semi-permanent set up or do you just want to get the trailer level for a week? I think both of those situations would call for different methods.
David








But I do agree that you do not want to use the corner stabilizers for any lifting needed for leveling. Bob's idea of using the tongue jack so you can block up the frame sounds good, especially if you have an electric one.







Using that method and lifting a little at a time, you could probably get most of the weight off the tires. Especially if you had the ATWOOD 3500 electric tongue jack.








david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

beachbum said:


> Probably more information is needed. Do you want to level and set on cement blocks as a kind of semi-permanent set up or do you just want to get the trailer level for a week? I think both of those situations would call for different methods.
> David


Hi David,
I believe he is looking for semi permanent for a seasonal site. Peter sent me a PM about the subject and mentioned that it would be long term. I told him to ask his question here on the forum, cause I had no idea about this type of setup.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Just to clarify my previous post a bit, I'd leave plenty of weight on the wheels. The blocks will carry some weight anad stabilize the trailer but the frames are designed for the axles to carry the bulk of the load so let them do it.
BOb


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I think Chris has the best idea 
Give Team Challager a call that way you are getting an answer straight from the horses mouth
That way you were know how Keystone stands on that issue

Don


----------

